# Discus Question



## jaybuck (Aug 30, 2004)

Has anyone attempted a 45G discus tank? I was thinking of turning my 45G into a discus only tank. I was going to go with 4 to 6 fish. Any thoughts?


----------



## jaybuck (Aug 30, 2004)

Spoke with the folks at Jack Wattley Discus. They told me 4 discus would be perfect for a 45G tank. They have some awesome fish IMO. Anyone keep his fish?


----------



## jdhfan12 (Mar 29, 2005)

i have a 40gal tank...and i think im gonna put 3 or 4 discus in there....i suspect just more water changes (every 3 days....maybe everyother)


----------



## Barb (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, if you're getting 3 or 4 discus you may have problems with aggression -- they will target one fish and keep it in the corner. Stress = illness. 
The best # is 5 or 6, then they spread the aggression around.

Increase water changes, keep your tank very clean, feed several times daily and start with healthy stock.

Barb:


----------



## jdhfan12 (Mar 29, 2005)

hey barb... ur from burlington!??? nice! im from london ontario...if possible id like to talk to u about ur discus fish...and maybe insted of u mailing them i could pick them up!?? i am also interested in future breeding of discus, so it would be a good experience thanks! what do u think about my discus tank setup (i have a post in the forum, your opinon would be greatly apreciated) oh...and im lookn at ur site right now...gggggreat site


----------



## Barb (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, yes you could come by and take a look. I've had people from all over the place come by.

I have about 28 tanks going right now and hundreds of discus.

Barb


----------



## doncherry0 (Nov 9, 2004)

fishfan12 said:


> hey barb... ur from burlington!??? nice! im from london ontario...if possible id like to talk to u about ur discus fish...and maybe insted of u mailing them i could pick them up!?? i am also interested in future breeding of discus, so it would be a good experience thanks! what do u think about my discus tank setup (i have a post in the forum, your opinon would be greatly apreciated) oh...and im lookn at ur site right now...gggggreat site


If you're willing to take a slightly longer trip (ie to Metro Detroit) Try Great Lakes Discus www.Greatlakesdiscus.com . The guy there has trophy quality fish, and is pretty cheap. he also has an amazing setup. Im not sure how useful his fish would be to you though, as I dont know if you could import them back to Canada.


----------



## aspen (Jun 15, 2004)

cary is a great breeder, barb has a bunch of his fish, but she's definately got her own thing happening well though. i'd buy her fish anytime, i've known her for quite a long time. she's very knowledgable and fair.

rick


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

discus need 10 gallons per fish and remember they are cichlids and are happiest when with several others so no less then 4 6 is a better number to keep together


----------

